

Reading Manpages with Vim - beghbali
https://coderwall.com/p/hx6vda

======
phlyingpenguin
The article claims that vim comes with man.vim, but this appears to not be the
case on my Ubuntu and Arch systems. It would be helpful if the post listed
some information about the package and versions of vim that were used. Also,
the function needs a semicolon in order to be correct in bash:

man () { vim -c "Man $*" -c "only"; }

~~~
johncoltrane
It's located there:

    
    
        /usr/share/vim/vim7x/ftplugin/man.vim
    

and you activate it with this line in your ~/.vimrc:

    
    
        runtime ftplugin/man.vim

